# Problems with my PSE bow



## Radar1975 (Dec 26, 2006)

I recently bought a used PSE bow. Prior to this year I did not use sights. I decided to change and use sights. My first problems is that I started to hit my forearm when I shoot. What am I doing wrong? I never had that problem with my old bow. Does PSe have a weird grip or something?

Second my shooting was fairly consistent after I got a forearm guard. I went hunting and got a bad shot on a big 8 pointer that I could not find. When I came home I shot my bow and now I can't get three arrows in a row in the bulleye. I even gave the bow to my brother and another buddie who cannot shoot the bow consistent either. What do you think is the problem?

Thanks Radar


----------



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

I shoot a PSE Nova. Its the only bow that I've ever shot seriously so I can't compare. I have had similar problems scraping my forearm - but I've made a few adjustments and I'm fine. I had some problems mounting my sight because it was way to far to the left. I had to fabricate an aluminum spacer to mount the sight. All of this makes me think that PSE bows are designed with a real favor toward the left - that's why I've had both problems on the left.

With the adjustments, Its OK - good actually. Its fast and I can shoot dead nuts.

I'll be checking out some new bows nest year though.

Out of curiosity, are you shooting a NOVA?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i had the same problem with mine... i figured its where i hook my relese..belive it or not position makes a difference... turn it, tighten it shoot it... and fine tune from there. mines a metal screw on $12 at walmart. as far as the fore arm problem mine did that too, simply hold the bow out a tad bit more, and make syre ur draw is perfectly inline with the relese, my pse as being older doesent have much let off, but it does me just fine at 70 LBS


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

your draw length could be to long that would cause the string to slap your forearm. remember you don't want your arm fully extended you do want it bent a little. also if you wanted to spend the money a string suppressor would also stop the strings slaps and reduce noise, and vibration in your bow. 
as for the not being able to shoot good groups. I have no Idea I had a pse once and couldnt shoot groups either, just to find out that my limb had a crack in it. took it back to scheels they gave me a brand new one. I sold it the next day a bought a switch back havent had problem shooting good groups since.


----------



## whitetailhunter2770 (Feb 20, 2007)

My guess is you are gripping the bow which is causing you to hit your arm and causing you to shoot inconsistent.

Make sure you are shooting with your hand open and not gripping the handle when you shoot.

Get yourself a wrist strap, then you will be able to shoot with an open hand and not worry about dropping your bow.


----------

